# 5 Gallon Aqueon Mini Bow Filter.



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum; but, not new to having aquatic buddies. I really like the 5 gallon mini bow tank; but, not the filter. I have tried the Fluval Edge sponge baffle on the intake and also the sponge baffle on the outflow area of the filter. I just didn't like the results...in my tank. So, I ordered the Marina i25 internal filter. I must say I am very pleased with this filter and quite impressed as the flow rate does not blow my betta around his tank and the filter does an excellent job. Anyway, I just thought I would post this for any others considering using this filter in the 5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow. I am also very impressed with the filter cartridge. I have used internal filters on much bigger tanks in the past and have been very disappointed with the results. However, the Marina i25 is very impressive.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you post a pic??


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it QUIET??? Adjustable? Thanks!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

luvmybetta,

TY - Good information to know!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

No Picture..Cheap Cell Phone Camera Only...But, here is a link:

http://www.entirelypets.com/marinai...-9C63-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA


I am not affiliated with entirely pets. It is just a place where I order some supplies because shipping to my area is less expensive.

As far as being adjustable, you can place it where you want it in the tank to create more flow or less flow. It does not have a specific "flow adjustment feature." I just placed it in my tank where it would create a very small current and it works beautiful. Quiet, you ask? A very tiny hum of the impeller motor. Which brings up another beautiful point about this internal filter. I have a Veil Tail Betta and no problems with fins getting trashed on the intake. I have NEVER written a product review; but, I am SO impressed with this filter that I wanted to tell about it. I think it would work great for people with critter keepers, as well. You can order this filter at so many places online...wherever, you shop online should carry this filter and the replacement cartridges...although I know I won't change the cartridge until it falls apart. I have had this filter for two months, so far...It's Great!!!


----------

